# Ticks



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The times I've found ticks on my guy it was because I was sitting down and checking the usual places (ears, neck, armpits, belly, tail). I've never found a deer tick on him, but the dog ticks generally feel like a crusty spot. And if they've started to dig in, they LOOK like a crusty spot - with legs.  

Best protection for him is making sure you go over him every time he's been out in an area where there are a lot of ticks. I think the ticks have to be on your dog for over 24 hours before they give your dog any diseases? Don't quote me on that though. 

Use a wire slicker brush and brush backwards to find anything suspicious close to the skin.


----------



## RetrieverRab (May 19, 2011)

Great, thanks for advice. Hopefully we'll stay tick free as long as possible.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Revolution just does dog ticks, and does not protect against any other types of ticks. I do not know what type of ticks you have in your area, but I have a lot of deer ticks and we use Frontline/Vectra.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

So far all the ticks I've found on Ben were on his forehead. I think there have been four or five in the past month or so. He likes to stick his head in the tall grass and weeds, looking for mice/squirrels etc. We use frontline, and so far I haven't found any ticks attached to him. I think I've found the ticks before the stuff had a chance to kill them. A couple have been attached to me, unfortunately, but so far no real problems.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The only sign I've ever seen of ticks on Daisy is the tick ... no itching or biting. 

Can't resist the opportunity :yuck:  ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

<- I'm afraid to ask one those bubbly things are. :yuck::yuck::yuck:

I've never seen the ticks that big. _And I hope I never do_. :yuck::yuck:

I've had a tick fasten to my stomach before. The only way I knew I had something on me was I was taking a shower and SAW it. It was like a brown crab shaped spider. Locked onto my stomach. :yuck: I'm going to guess it is the same deal with dogs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A tick's biggest advantage is that it moves slowly and bites painlessly. Your dog is unlikely to notice the tick unless it attaches in an uncomfortable spot (like an armpit or on his face) or it causes an allergic reaction. In all the ticks I've found over the years, I don't think I've ever found one because the dog signaled it was there in some way.

Careful searching, slicker brushing, and a topical pesticide are the techniques I use to prevent them from attaching.


----------



## RetrieverRab (May 19, 2011)

Is anyone from BC? Abbotsford area? Just wondering what the tick situation is like here?


----------



## RetrieverRab (May 19, 2011)

Post post post


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

BTW - Jo, that's one of the most disgusting pictures I've ever seen.


----------

